# Post root - error when taking OTA JB update



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

INFO: An unexpected error has occurred. please try again later.

Used the Utility and im on ICS. rooted. Did the save and temporary unroot and now getting this error for the last hour. Problem with verizon network?

Whats another option? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Did you un install safe strap recovery

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

I did. In fact, I went through the entire.process again, including wiping... and no matter what, the phone won't take an update. I've seen this problem on other forums. Forums where I can't post for whatever reason. So I'm thinking about pushing the latest JB update via fast boot as directed by dhacker. Since I'll be doing it this way, can I go direct to jb or do I still.need to do the minor ics update first? Please help


----------



## waxsta (Feb 26, 2013)

Currently having this same problem, if you find a work around could you let me know what you did?


----------



## kaos2569 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. Stuck on ICS after using the utility and keep getting either "Download suspended. Will resume shortly" if on 4G or after a reboot/factory reset, "Info. An unexpected error has occurred. Please try again later" when on WIFI.


----------



## ducats (Nov 9, 2012)

amw said:


> I did. In fact, I went through the entire.process again, including wiping... and no matter what, the phone won't take an update. I've seen this problem on other forums. Forums where I can't post for whatever reason. So I'm thinking about pushing the latest JB update via fast boot as directed by dhacker. Since I'll be doing it this way, can I go direct to jb or do I still.need to do the minor ics update first? Please help


You can push that update via fastboot, but you will have no root. Unless you know something I don't about rooting JB.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Would it be possible to simply keep this stock rooted ics rom on stock rom slot of safe strap and then download jellybean roms and put them on the others?

Maybe no need to even take this ota updates that aren't working.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaos2569 (Jul 21, 2011)

Still no luck. Seems that we need that little ICS 0.7.2 update and I can not find it anywhere. Without it, no Jelly Bean. I still have the "Download suspended" message. I have tried everything with no success. Weird thing is, I did this a few weeks ago and both updates came through almost instantly. I'm starting to think its on Verizon's end maybe?


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

kaos2569 said:


> Still no luck. Seems that we need that little ICS 0.7.2 update and I can not find it anywhere. Without it, no Jelly Bean. I still have the "Download suspended" message. I have tried everything with no success. Weird thing is, I did this a few weeks ago and both updates came through almost instantly. I'm starting to think its on Verizon's end maybe?


I got back to Jelly Bean using RSD lite and flashing the jb xml file i found on droidrazr.com. lost root though.
Ill wait to root, when someone else tries and the verizon 0.7.2 update works.

happy to be back on JB tho.


----------



## kaos2569 (Jul 21, 2011)

I found the files over at droidrzr with everything needed to get Jellybean back AND root! This is what I did:

Search and find the update files (0.7.2 for ICS and the OTA Jelly Bean). I found them through search but you do have to register to download anything. 
Use the utility program to go back to 4.04, update with the 0.7.2 file in stock recovery.
Root with utility, install VooDoo, protect root, and temp-unrooted.
Then installed the OTA for Jelly Bean through stock recovery. I did a factory reset after out of habit. So far, so good. Running smooth!
Its been a LONG day getting this sucker rooted and updated!


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow man! Can you please upload the 0.7.2 update file? Couldn't find it anywhere. The 6mb update?

Everyone and their mother is trying to get it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

amw said:


> INFO: An unexpected error has occurred. please try again later.
> 
> Used the Utility and im on ICS. rooted. Did the save and temporary unroot and now getting this error for the last hour. Problem with verizon network?
> 
> Whats another option? Thanks ahead of time.


I get this problem on a completely stock never rooted droid razr hd as well. I even returned my first razr had because of this same problem. Then tried to update on my current new phone that has no apps or settings in place and still no dice. I get download suspended will resume shortly, it never resumes. I really believe it is verizon's servers at this point, but my optimistic side says they have pulled this update and are getting 4.2 ready. But i doubt it. Also kaos2569 if you could post a link to those files that would be awesome!


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Droidrzr site is down. Can't DL the files nor load the full page. So if anyone can upload the files here... would be much appreciated.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

The site is back up, here is a link to the thread with the files. 
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/topic/10926-Unable-to-download-system-update

Here is the 0.7.2 update file if someone wants to store it on devhost or another server. 
https://www.box.com/shared/kv96g2u14j44hdaic8w8

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone please give me clear instructions on how to apply this 0.7.2 update. I have my razr hd rooted on 0.6.25, but like many others cant receive the update. How do i flash this ota update safely? RSD lite I'm assuming. I have stock recovery. Can i flash in stock recovery, if so how? Thank in Advance.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

desertboy said:


> Can someone please give me clear instructions on how to apply this 0.7.2 update. I have my razr hd rooted on 0.6.25, but like many others cant receive the update. How do i flash this ota update safely? RSD lite I'm assuming. I have stock recovery. Can i flash in stock recovery, if so how? Thank in Advance.


Backup root and then flash in recovery. Restore root. Make sure it's backed up still then apply the jelly bean update in recovery.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordanrock (Feb 28, 2013)

If you are rooted and are trying to get jb ota, and you encounter, download suspended, will resume shortly, a factory rest does NOT help, I wiped my phone completely doing the factory reset and this solved nothing. I also tried clearing the updater's app data in settings>apps>updater>clear data...nothing of the sort works.


----------



## the virus (Feb 28, 2013)

kaos2569 said:


> I found the files over at droidrzr with everything needed to get Jellybean back AND root! This is what I did:
> 
> Search and find the update files (0.7.2 for ICS and the OTA Jelly Bean). I found them through search but you do have to register to download anything.
> Use the utility program to go back to 4.04, update with the 0.7.2 file in stock recovery.
> ...


Tried your method step by step, no dice! Anyone else have any luck with the above steps? If so, share.

I even whipped all data removed root, and tried the OTA to 0.7.2 didnt work, so then I tried it through the recovery method and nope said it didint work.

Where exactly did you get the 0.7.2 file?


----------



## the virus (Feb 28, 2013)

*update*

So I pretty much followed the steps taken by the person above, not sure why It didnt work exactly the way it did for him, but here is what I did.

I was stuck in ICS 4.0.4 so I did the following. Make sure you put your phone in usb debugging and allow non market apps prior to getting root access for all these steps.

1.Followed steps 1 and 2 in this forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1970267
2. Used recovery to update to 0.7.2 the file can be found here: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/11064-ota-072xt926verizonenus-ics-404-incremental/
3. Used Voodoo OTA Root saver to temporarily unroot phone. 
4. Used recover to update 4.1.1

BAM....phone rooted w/ jelly bean.4.1.1

Man the pain I've been at this for like 48 hrs.

Good luck to the rest of ya'll


----------

